# 6 weeks in to move



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Around 6 weeks since we settled in Spain and what a six weeks ! A bit of a ramble from me on where we are at and things we have done.

We have been to the vets 5 times , said hound is all better now, been to A/E once said husband is recovered too and no ankle support required for the last week or so.

We have gained an ITV on our Spanish reg car. We have cleared a lot of our land, had a new entrance built by local builders , lovely traditional job in stone. We managed to design the gate for the entrance with the local metal man , who fortunately speaks French and Spanish and my French is currently at a much higher standard than my Spanish so that really helped.

Workshop is being delivered on Jan 13th , fencing work completing on Jan 11th.

Had a nice day out in Valencia , been to the Medieval Market in Xativa , had numerous Menu del Dia , drank loads of really good wine and cava.

Made new friends who are English , Spanish , Dutch and Belgian.

Cleared the area for the veg plot and got the compost in. 

Finding Spanish words popping into my head when required , amazing how quick you learn with lots of exposure. Classes start Jan 11th twice a week so looking forward to that.

Loving life in Spain and no regrets on the move. My daughter is missing us but she has flights booked for Feb Half Term so will see her soon.

So glad we did a of planning and preparing for the move as it has certainly made things easier and allowed us to hit the ground running.

The weather has been fab so far and has played a part in the great progress we have made.

So 2015 has been successful with our move to Spain and lets see what 2016 brings , Happy New Year all


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Sounds excellent and pretty much what we experienced!!!!


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Glad that your initial stages have gone well 

Keep us posted x


A Happy New year to you and yours......


----------



## sdj101 (Apr 11, 2015)

Can't wait to move!! Enjoy - it sounds great.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Had a lovely few days , Los Reyes parade in village was great , so nice to see all the little one have fun , back to earth with a bump for me today as I am on my own for 7-10 days , OH back in the UK on business. Good news I have managed to light the log burner and keep it alight , lots planed for the next few days and start my twice weekly Spanish classes on Monday , life is good even on my own for a little while , I have the doggies to keep me company  Never thought I would adapt to life in Spain so quickly and be comfortable to be on my own


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Like reading your updates. Enjoyable and interesting . Thank you.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> Like reading your updates. Enjoyable and interesting . Thank you.


Thank you too , its so strange how quickly things have become the norm . thinking about a pellet stove though , bloody hard work these log burners lol !


----------



## dleafy (Jan 4, 2016)

*Great News!*

Sounds like its all gone great so far, which is good to hear!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

As always Maureen I'm amazed by all that you have done - wonderful!


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> As always Maureen I'm amazed by all that you have done - wonderful!


Thank you , on my own again for about 10 days , OH in the UK making some money , my biggest task is lighting the log burner hence my thoughts about a pellet stove lol . we are on the edge of the village so dont feel isolated but still lots of work to keep the house in a good state, we had a weather warning today regarding high winds and I was like ooh err trouble ! But only had to sort out the cover on the winter log store and let the washing dry real quick. Its is still mild here and the wind has settled , I love my life in Spain !


----------

